# furniture



## apoolo (Oct 10, 2010)

could anyone give me any advice on buying furniture in cyprus or is it cheaper to have it shipped from the uk
thank you


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

It depends on what you are looking to buy. Many Expats are leaving, so you can pick up some great bargains. IKEA is also godd, and you can see what there is in your country first,they stock most things. You can also find some great furtiyuure at the flea markets.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you need to take in consideration whether the furniture you have is fairly new and of course what value you place on it. It isnt worth bringing old furniture but good quality reasonalby new furniture might be worth bringing.
There are several websites where expats who are returning to the UK are selling off their things and often they are only a year old and still in like new condition.

Veronica


----------



## Lind66 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi there

We have bought a property in Pervolia/Larnaca area and are in need of garden furniture so could anyone advise on where best to find some? We have shoped at IKEA but didn't see garden furniture. Would be grateful of any help, especially the websites mentioned where Expats are selling items?

Thanks for your time.
LINDA


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lind66 said:


> Hi there
> 
> We have bought a property in Pervolia/Larnaca area and are in need of garden furniture so could anyone advise on where best to find some? We have shoped at IKEA but didn't see garden furniture. Would be grateful of any help, especially the websites mentioned where Expats are selling items?
> 
> ...


You could try cyprus trader .com or bazaraki.com. People advertise things on them.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Also your local expat magazines will have classified adds in them. 
I would also look at notice boards in local shops etc.


----------



## Lind66 (Feb 1, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Also your local expat magazines will have classified adds in them.
> I would also look at notice boards in local shops etc.



Thank you for your help, I'll take a look at them.


----------

